# 10/22 Scope Recommendation?



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought this 10/22 mossey oak from Tim on the forum, and thinking about giving it to my 18 year old for Christmas. I have not bought a scope for a 22 in 20 years and was looking for some recommendations. Nothing to fancy, he will just use it to burn ammo when not deer hunting.

I would like to find one that will match gun, cammo.

Thanks


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a Mueller APV 4.5-14x50 on my 10/22 and love it. I did a bunch of research on scopes when I was building up my gun and for the money it's hard to beat just to use on a rimfire.

http://muelleroptics.com/mapv451440


----------

